

Show HN: p.ostero.us - the post posterous blog platform built with Octopress - justinkelly
http://p.ostero.us

======
justinkelly
Hi Guys

I'm a long time posterous user and not happy with the recent twitter
acquisition.

Twitter is ganna put posterous in maintenance mode and forget about it - this
is not how I want my blog and websites hosted

Instead of doing something stupid like moving to wordpress, I've setup
<http://p.ostero.us>. A paid Octopress + more blogging platform aimed squarely
at the disenchanted posterous users

Octopress is amazing and I want to make it available to non commandline loving
people

I've setup a 'kickstarter' at <http://www.indiegogo.com/postposterous> to get
some initial cash in the bank to make this happen asap * Australian resident
so no kickstarter.com for me :(

Let me know if you have any queries, I really think the time is right for
octopress to shine

Cheers

Justin

~~~
photomatt
That seems like a really terrible violation of Posterous' brand and
trademarks. There is also a lot more to keeping a blogging service running for
posterity than just charging. It is a huge responsibility for people to
entrust you with their content, one not to be taken lightly.

~~~
justinkelly
agreed, with p.ostero.us - the goal is data portability - i dont want to own
your content - just a nice way to display it - your content can be from your
github repo etc..

\- plus - with 1 click you can download your entire p.ostero.us/octopress
install and self host whenever you want ( all the data is yours ) - thats the
feature i wish posterous had

